# New to me threader today



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Came up on a Rex 7090 today off a retired plumber today off Craigslist, thing is in great condition just dirty, 5 extra sets of teeth, 2 gallons of oil for 500 bucks. Super happy


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a great find. :thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, I'm happy to know there's still plumbers out there threading pipe.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Need to see pics of it or it did not happen! lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Hey, I'm happy to know there's still plumbers out there threading pipe.


 I just threaded 1.25 pipe for steam heating system... that make me a plumber,steam fitter or a pipe fitter?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Hey, I'm happy to know there's still plumbers out there threading pipe.


I thread pipe this is my baby ridgid 300

Nice find by the way


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> I just threaded 1.25 pipe for steam heating system... that make me a plumber,steam fitter or a pipe fitter?


All three where I'm from....Or you'll be going hungry.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

We thread all our pipe still.

BUT......Our salesman from our main supplier is coming in to the office at noon to show us the new ProPress for black pipe. 

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

If I never see a threading machine again will be a happy man, piped in a 110 unit apartment complex sometimes I still smell cutting oil in my sleep


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> We thread all our pipe still.
> 
> BUT......Our salesman from our main supplier is coming in to the office at noon to show us the new ProPress for black pipe.
> 
> Anyone heard of this?


What was the outcome? 
Never heard such a thing, can't say Im surprised.


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> What was the outcome?
> Never heard such a thing, can't say Im surprised.


If they keep making these pro press shark bite crap we will all be out a freaking job


----------

